# Sad sight



## turkeykirk

Riding up today to my place in the North GA mountains to work on my cabin. Came across these poults in the road dead about 2 miles from my place. Almost like they were ran over on purpose.


----------



## Hoosier06

The dipstick driver probably has a confederate flag license plate, an IQ that hovers near room temperature, and complains about a lack of gobbling.


----------



## Bigearl68

I would love to see where flying a confederate battle flag correlates to a low IQ score.


----------



## antharper

That stinks . Unfortunately they love feeding on the grass seeds beside our roads


----------



## buckpasser

People are just oblivious man.


----------



## antharper

I would bet it wasn’t on purpose , but probably didn’t try hard to avoid it either


----------



## six

Sad to see. 

I’m not sure about the Confederate Flag or the IQ, but my money is on a Prius, skinny jeans, man bun and taking a selfie.


----------



## bassculler

Hoosier06 said:


> The dipstick driver probably has a confederate flag license plate, an IQ that hovers near room temperature, and complains about a lack of gobbling.



What does confederate flag have to do with anything?


----------



## bassculler

Maybe its just me, but i have a gut feeling that the left snowflakes are lurking all over this site. And, with their takeover, we could all watch this great site nose dive into a beautiful green pasture.


----------



## Hoosier06

bassculler said:


> What does confederate flag have to do with anything?


A losing record. I thought about saying a Georgia bulldog license plate but that would go to far.


----------



## Milkman

Hoosier06 said:


> The dipstick driver probably has a confederate flag license plate, an IQ that hovers near room temperature, and complains about a lack of gobbling.



Need a “dis-like” button.  Obviously you ain’t from around here.


----------



## Bigearl68

Hoosier06 said:


> A losing record. I thought about saying a Georgia bulldog license plate but that would go to far.


Now you’re just lashing out because you’ve realized how ignorant your previous comment was.


----------



## Ridge Rooster

YES the confederate flag comment was uncalled for!


----------



## WOODIE13

That stinks


----------



## Mexican Squealer

I’d bet they flushed right into someone’s grill...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Everybody knows that being a yankee automatically makes you considerably more intelligent than us mentally deficient southern hayseed rubes. And vastly superior in all ways. And also compels you to want to tell everybody about it all the time. And then makes you wonder why southerners are hostile toward yankees.


----------



## jbird1

Most Yankees overcompensate due to an inferiority complex once they move South.


----------



## Big7

turkeykirk said:


> Riding up today to my place in the North GA mountains to work on my cabin. Came across these poults in the road dead about 2 miles from my place. Almost like they were ran over on purpose. View attachment 1160414


Wouldn't surprise me one bit.
I've seen people swerve to hit cats and squirrels.

Burns me up.


----------

